# Looking into a starter aster engine



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Soo...

What is a good starter aster engine that is alcohol fired(coal if it was cheaper) and has a blower to get it going. I was at diamondhead and this caught my interest as I am use to butane firing (2 engines).

I know its more of a pain but Its all part of the fun to me. So far it looks like the lion is the cheapest route to go in this area. Too bad that Aster Sterling Single is too much for my pocketbook lol (the one that was very fast at Diamondhead this year)

Even a good used one (if I knew where to look) would be ok.

Basically the ruby of aster (that uses a blower to get up to steam, I want that operation)


- Andrew


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew
Some what depends on your preference in regards to SG or NG.

SG- Mikado
NG- CS Mogul

Neither are "rubies" but excellent for the monies.  Coal firing is expensive relative to retrofit boiler or available Aster engines such as U1.

Forgot about the LGB/Aster Frank S
Here is our modified version:


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Im looking for all around, SG or NG is not a prob. Im going for the operation, not the looks hehe.
I was thinking ruby wise as in the beginner alcohol fired loco with a blower. I know the asters are around $2000 or less starting I think. I just liked how the asters had all the valves and the blower setup.

Want to start saving for something lol.


- Andrew


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Andrew,

Forget those and get an Aster Schools you should be able to find a used one on Ebay or through a friend there was even a cheap unsteamed one on this classfieds section.
http://www.sidestreetbannerworks.com/locos/loco20.html

The Sterling Single has a very small boiler so runs are short the aster will run for about 20 minutes under it's own steam an axle pump and extras can be added later.

Tony


----------



## WeltyksWhistles (Jan 3, 2008)

Andrew,I agree with Tony.The Aster Schools.Tom Myers Has one it is His best Runner.PRICE IS $2000.00 to 2500.00 
The aster C&S Mogul is Gas 
The Aster MIKE is a great runner and now is up to $4000.00 

THE SCHOOLS IS IN MY OPTION THE BEST STARTER LOCOMOTIVE or a Great little Engine. Will do a scale 110 MPH with 6 David Leach cars 
Can't go wrong "if You can find one"


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Forgot about the Brit engines, downside-need a rake of cars....
Regards gas, I got onto the mind set relative to Aster and "ruby" portional price relative to Aster related to Mogul and Frank S.


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, 
I really like the Pannier Tank. They are a nice easy steamer, and they are small enough to easily tote. Since they typically worked on small branch lines, only a few wagons are needed to create a very nice visual effect. They do not have onboard pumps, but there is an ENOTS fitting allowing the engine to remain in steam all day. Oh, and they have great stack talk.


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By HeliconSteamer on 01/22/2008 4:39 PM
Andrew, 
I really like the Pannier Tank. They are a nice easy steamer, and they are small enough to easily tote. Since they typically worked on small branch lines, only a few wagons are needed to create a very nice visual effect. They do not have onboard pumps, but there is an ENOTS fitting allowing the engine to remain in steam all day. Oh, and they have great stack talk.

Ahh, very true my friend ran the Aster Pannier Tank in the London Transport Red colour this weekend at a large event in the UK and it was a crowd puller  The UK Aster site has one for sale unfortunatly the $ to £ rate is on our side http://www.asterhobbies.co.uk/pages/pre_enjoyed.htm


Tony


----------



## switchback (Jan 2, 2008)

I cast a second vote for the pannier tank.  Even though I don't own one, I witnessed Mike Moore's pannier tank making lap after lap at Cabin Fever last weekend with no attention required.  Portability is an added benefit.  Anyone have one for sale?

Rick Hammack


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just found this article http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/panniertank.htm add some NorthernFineScale wagons and your made http://www.northernfinescale.ca/
very nice.

Tony


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew:  I cast my vote for the Aster Schools as well.  Easy to start and run.  They start off without problem.  I recently put viton O-rings in one for a friend of mine.  That one runs better than new now.  You see them on E-Bay from time to time in the $800 to $900 range.

Bob


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob  said:  _" You see them on E-Bay from time to time in the $800 to $900 range."_ /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif  In 10 years I have NEVER seen one that cheap.  You need to put a  1  in front of that price for one in running order./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif
Jeff


----------

